# HP NC364T PCI Express Quad Port Gigabit



## fluca1978 (Apr 12, 2012)

Hi,

I'd like to know if anyone is using the quad port ethernet adapter and if it is well supported. From the technical specifications it is based on a dual Intel 82571EB, and I see that the em(4) driver supports the 82571, so there should not be problems, right?


----------

